# Not able to open Grant Letter



## vinb (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi Friends,
My application status has changed to 'Finalized' and I can see the Grant Letter in the application. But when I click on it, it takes forever and does not download the letter. Has anyone faced this issue? Can you please help me in downloading the Grant letter.

Thanks & Regards,
vinb


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Weird. Was the grant letter emailed to you by your CO?

Try using another computer to download it. It might be your Internet connection or your machine.

Congrats on the grant, BTW!


----------



## vinb (Dec 1, 2012)

I did not get any email from CO. I saw it in the web application. I says Granted and there is a link 'View Grant Letter' which is not working.

Do i need to wait for the email confirmation from the case officer.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Can you post your timeline?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

vinb said:


> I did not get any email from CO. I saw it in the web application. I says Granted and there is a link 'View Grant Letter' which is not working.
> 
> Do i need to wait for the email confirmation from the case officer.


I would just wait for the letter from the CO, which is the official notification and will have the letter attached.


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

vinb said:


> Hi Friends,
> My application status has changed to 'Finalized' and I can see the Grant Letter in the application. But when I click on it, it takes forever and does not download the letter. Has anyone faced this issue? Can you please help me in downloading the Grant letter.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> vinb


I had the same issue my friend. Was not able to download the grant. I tried IE, Mozzila, Chrome and all other possible browzers but still could not download it. I then checked in an alternate computer and was able to down load. I suggest you check in another computer. And Congrats by the way :clap2:


----------



## prabh (Oct 29, 2012)

@justmailjoseph: can you please let us know if you followed any steps to view the letter., I am also facing the same issue and have tried with all browsers and 2 different laptops..


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> I had the same issue my friend. Was not able to download the grant. I tried IE, Mozzila, Chrome and all other possible browzers but still could not download it. I then checked in an alternate computer and was able to down load. I suggest you check in another computer. And Congrats by the way :clap2:


I have the same issue and still unable to download from the portal. Do not read too much about not downloading from the portal. The grant email should do.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Should have got mail from CO - grant letter in the mail should do!
IF not received the mail then wait for it.
Meanwhile check your Visa status here:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery


----------



## prabh (Oct 29, 2012)

@superm: thanks for the link. Finally i saw some my Visa Grant number and other details of entry and other details. Thank you so much. Appreciated


----------



## vishal.dobariya (Apr 11, 2013)

I tried to open grant letter on another computer as well....but couldn't open it....there must be some software bug or there may be some batch jobs which creates letters in the night and might not have run yet...


----------



## vishal.dobariya (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for your link.

I could at least know my visa grant number using this link.....but still unable to download grant letter from DIAC site......Eagerly waiting for it from my CO....


----------



## rajat8676 (Dec 11, 2012)

I can see on the website that the case was changed to Finalised status today but the Grant Letter link does not open. Also, no mail for the letter yet. Was able to see the grant on the link.

How much time does it take for the letter to come after the Grant?


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

vishal.dobariya said:


> Thanks for your link.
> 
> I could at least know my visa grant number using this link.....but still unable to download grant letter from DIAC site......Eagerly waiting for it from my CO....


Hi guys

Need help. I got the visa granted 4 days ago(status in account) but cannot view the letter. No email from co yet. Please give the full link of the website where I can check my grant number.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query

Girl Aussie



msobhan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Need help. I got the visa granted 4 days ago(status in account) but cannot view the letter. No email from co yet. Please give the full link of the website where I can check my grant number.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

girlaussie said:


> https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi
Thanks for the link. But it des not work with TRN, it needs visa grant letter. I guess the system is having error, its also mentioned on the VEVO page that if you encounter error try using visa grant number which I do not have. 

Its stressful waiting for 6 days but no email from CO. not sure what to do.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

vishal.dobariya said:


> Thanks for your link.
> 
> I could at least know my visa grant number using this link.....but still unable to download grant letter from DIAC site......Eagerly waiting for it from my CO....


Hi 

did you finally get email from CO with the grant letter and if so after how many days?


----------



## ct994 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey guys. Just wanted to know if the visa grant letter is different from
A VEVO entitlement check? If yes, where can I access my visa grant letter or download a copy of it?


----------

